# quilt rack



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

I think this is the biggest project as far as actual size wise goes im pretty proud of how it turned out as I was basically making it up as I went along lol I took some pictures as I was building it I posted them on my site from a plank of wood to the finished project if anyone is interested. 

Building process click here


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Good job on the quilt rack but dude, just two words; Dust Collection.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

Nice job and a great job on the photo shoot 

a note for Joe, just two words ( plastic bag ) 

=======


newwoodworker said:


> I think this is the biggest project as far as actual size wise goes im pretty proud of how it turned out as I was basically making it up as I went along lol I took some pictures as I was building it I posted them on my site from a plank of wood to the finished project if anyone is interested.
> 
> Building process click here


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the photo shoot. I like the "aged" look too.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice work Paul.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

jmg1017 said:


> Good job on the quilt rack but dude, just two words; Dust Collection.


Im kinda old school when it comes to dust collection 










:lol::lol:

but seriously yeah thats my next big buy as soon as I get some spare cash is some sort of dust collection if nothing else Ill just get a shopvac to get me by until i can afford one

thank you all for your kind words


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

Good one newwoodworker !!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Excellent looking project Paul.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done Paul, very well done.


----------

